# Lexinverts' Shrimp Pix and Breeding News!



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello TPT,

I've recently relocated to the Pacific Northwest, and I've scaled down my operation to focus more on invertebrates. (ABSOLUTELY NO MORE LIVEBEARERS!) I used to do a lot more selling, but now I've become enamored with just breeding challenging shrimp species/varieties and keeping a wide variety of invertebrates in my collection. I like to try to photograph my livestock from time to time, so I created this thread to post them.

I'm currently running 16 tanks of various sizes and keeping/breeding:

Tylomelania snails
Cardinal shrimp (Caridina dennerli)
Sulawesi "granite" shrimp (Caridina sarasinorum..?)
Caridina sulawesi
Several varieties of Taiwan Bees (Caridina cantonensis)
Several varieties of CRS and CBS (Caridina cantonensis)
Orange Eye Blue Tiger shrimp (Caridina cantonensis)
Orange Eye Royal Blue Tiger shrimp (Caridina cantonensis)
Blue Bee shrimp (Paracaridina sp.)
Blue Diamond shrimp (Neocaridina davidii)
Two empty tanks.....what's next???

TAIWAN BEE AND HYBRID CRS/CBS TANK



CARIDINA DENNERLI & POSO ORANGE TYLOMELANIA



WHITE SPOTTED TYLOMELANIA



POSO ORANGE TYLOMELANIA



CARIDINA SARASINORUM (MAYBE?)



PANDA TAIWAN BEE



ROYAL BLUE TIGER 



BLUE DIAMOND NEOCARIDINA


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Love it! I might have to get some tylos off you in the future.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

nice collection lex. do add some more pics. i love the tanks shot its nice


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice to finally see some of your shrimp!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, all.

Here's a male Blue Diamond Neocaridina davidii


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## crypticmonk (Sep 6, 2012)

Those Blue Diamonds are awesome. I recently got some myself.

Have you successfully bred them yet.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

crypticmonk said:


> Those Blue Diamonds are awesome. I recently got some myself.
> 
> Have you successfully bred them yet.


Yes, I have a ton of babies right now.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

What are the big red plants in the first pic?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Axelrodi202 said:


> What are the big red plants in the first pic?


Limnophila aromatica. It's an attractive and very easy plant.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the bushes of riccia the taiwan bee tank. Do you inject CO2 into that tank?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Monster Fish said:


> I like the bushes of riccia the taiwan bee tank. Do you inject CO2 into that tank?


Thanks. The riccia takes some maintenance to keep it attached. About every 2 months I have to trim it back.

No CO2. I just dose with Excel three times per week. All of the plants are thriving in that tank.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Lexinverts said:


> Thanks. The riccia takes some maintenance to keep it attached. About every 2 months I have to trim it back.
> 
> No CO2. I just dose with Excel three times per week. All of the plants are thriving in that tank.


Oh cool. Do you dose at full strength? I thought taiwans and crystals were sensitive to Excel.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Monster Fish said:


> Oh cool. Do you dose at full strength? I thought taiwans and crystals were sensitive to Excel.


Yes, normal strength, every other day. 

Some people swear it kills their shrimp, but I have had no issues with any kind of shrimp and Excel. In fact, I have overdosed in tanks with Taiwan Bees to kill algae with no problems.

In my experience, if you overdose for too many days, it is more likely to your moss than your shrimp.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful pictures. Those snails are very odd, but quite interesting. Might have to get me some of those. Beautiful shrimp too!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Cool shrimp, what's the warning for?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*WARNING--Gratuitous Shrimpernography! A.k.a., Lexinverts' Breeding News*

What plants do your Sposo snails mow down on?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> what's the warning for?


Humor.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> What plants do your Sposo snails mow down on?


Carrots, spinach, Kale...


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Will posos eat anarcharis?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*WARNING--Gratuitous Shrimpernography! A.k.a., Lexinverts' Breeding News*



Lexinverts said:


> Carrots, spinach, Kale...


Sorry I meant live ones. 

More specifically do they eat moss, crypts, lighter plants?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Sorry I meant live ones.
> 
> More specifically do they eat moss, crypts, lighter plants?


Yes, they will eat all of those things. I have had good success with floating plants with them because they can't uproot them. Guppy grass, hornwort, etc... all work well. If you want to keep tylos, you can't keep rooted plants in the same tank. That's ok with me, since Sulawesi biotopes have more rocks than plants anyway.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Destroyer551 said:


> Will posos eat anarcharis?


They will nibble it, but if you keep them happy with carrots, spinach, pellets, etc... they will probably not totally destroy it. Floating plants work much better than rooted plants with these guys.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*WARNING--Gratuitous Shrimpernography! A.k.a., Lexinverts' Breeding News*



Lexinverts said:


> Yes, they will eat all of those things. I have had good success with floating plants with them because they can't uproot them. Guppy grass, hornwort, etc... all work well. If you want to keep tylos, you can't keep rooted plants in the same tank. That's ok with me, since Sulawesi biotopes have more rocks than plants anyway.


When you're right, you're right. I've gotta do a Sulawesi tank someday.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been asked by a few folks for my tank parameters. Here they are.

Cardinals: Inert sand substrate, RO re-mineralized with Salty Shrimp 8.5 to 135-175 ppm TDS, GH 6-8. pH 8.5, temp 82 F.

Tylomelania (snails): Crushed coral substrate, RO re-mineralized with Kent RO Right to 250 ppm, and a GH of 7-9, KH of 2-5, pH 8.5, temp 82F.

Taiwan Bees, CRS and CBS: ADA New Amazonia, RO re-mineralized with Salty Shrimp GH+ to 185-200 ppm, and a GH of 6, KH 0, pH of 6-6.5, temp of 74F.

Tiger shrimp and Blue Diamond Neos: Either Azoo Plant grower substrate or ADA New Amazonia, RO re-mineralized with 50% Kent RO Right, and 50% Salty Shrimp GH+ to a TDS of 200-250 ppm and a GH of 6 and a KH of 2, pH of 6.8-7.2, temp of 74F.

Paracaridina: Inert substrate, RO wastewater + 1/4 tsp Kent RO Right for a TDS of 130-150 ppm.

All tanks have lots of plants, and have sponges and a Hang on back Hagen Aquaclear for filtration. 10-20% water changes about every 10 days.

I dose the planted display tanks with Excel, every other day, at the recommended dose.

All tanks have at least two Indian Almond leaves in them; at different stages of decay.

I feed a balanced diet that consists of Ken's Fish Veggie Sticks with Calcium, Hikari Shrimp and Crab cuisine, Barley sticks, Ken's Earthworm Sticks, blanched spinach/kale, and microorganism foods (Shirakura Chi-Ebi, Borneo Wild Bebi). The snails also get raw carrots.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Most excellent collection my friend. I'm impressed. Keep it up!

Moar full tank shots please!


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 5, 2013)

Gorgeous!! Love the Tylos!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> Moar full tank shots please!


Here you go. This is another of my 40 gallon breeders. It has Taiwan Bees and hybrids. Lots of Xmas moss on driftwood, dwarf pennywort, some riccia, and flame moss.


----------



## Neptoon'd (Apr 21, 2013)

Gorgeous shrimp and snails!


----------



## Phantomic (Apr 17, 2013)

Very good looking invertebrates! I too need to someday get into the shrimp breeding and collecting craze, I just haven't jumped aboard yet! As a quick question, will a betta harm/eat any shrimp, or will i be better off putting them in their own separate tank or in my main show tank with community fish and a few gouramis?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Phantomic said:


> Very good looking invertebrates! I too need to someday get into the shrimp breeding and collecting craze, I just haven't jumped aboard yet! As a quick question, will a betta harm/eat any shrimp, or will i be better off putting them in their own separate tank or in my main show tank with community fish and a few gouramis?


Yes, Bettas will take them out. They are better off in their own tank. You could put some Neocaridina shrimp in a community tank as long as there is lots of Java moss to provide them cover, and the fish aren't too big. Amano shrimp will do fine even with medium-sized fish (not cichlids, though).


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's a White Spotted Rabbit snail giving birth. They are livebearers.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> When you're right, you're right. I've gotta do a Sulawesi tank someday.


This picture is a couple of years old, but it shows one of the tanks with snails, floaters, and shrimp that I had running at my previous residence.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Berried Panda!


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

She's a pretty one. So nice to see someone with a scaped tb tank. I am doing a dsm on my tb tank, it is definitly possible to have the best of both worlds. Great looking tanks man!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Forumsnow said:


> She's a pretty one. So nice to see someone with a scaped tb tank. I am doing a dsm on my tb tank, it is definitly possible to have the best of both worlds. Great looking tanks man!


Thanks! I think bare tanks are boring. Good look with the dry start!

Here's a mischling feeding frenzy on a piece of blanched kale. This is from the same tank as the previous panda shot.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, stunning shrimp man!

Have they even given you any problems?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*WARNING--Gratuitous Shrimpernography! A.k.a., Lexinverts' Breeding News*



Destroyer551 said:


> Wow, stunning shrimp man!
> 
> Have they even given you any problems?


Three are in the clink now. Troublemakers.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Destroyer551 said:


> Wow, stunning shrimp man!
> 
> Have they even given you any problems?


Like most readers of this part of the forum, I've had some issues in the past. Now that my parameters are dialed in, I am having quite a bit of success.

As an example, I killed a bunch of Speedie's shrimp a year and a half ago with Fluval Shrimp stratum and Akadama. Since I switched to using only New Amazonia and Azoo Plant Grower, I have had pretty good success. I also used to mix tap and RO, but found that using 100% RO, remineralized with Salty Shrimp GH+ works better.

I've had even more trouble with Sulawesi tanks. I spent about 2 years keeping Cardinal shrimp in RO water that had been aged for 2 weeks over aragonite sand. My population would wax and wane over time, but it never built up large numbers. (I also had complete failure in tapwater.) In retrospect I think it was partially due to my doing water changes too frequently. Now I'm using Salty Shrimp products to remineralize RO, I'm careful with water changes, and my Cardinal population is doing great.

You should have lots of success if you keep reading this part of the TPT forum, and you'll probably avoid some of the mistakes many of us have made in the past.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Three are in the clink now.


Say what?


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Lexinverts said:


> Say what?


In jail :hihi:


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Clemsons2k said:


> In jail :hihi:


Actually, they are all living in a 20 gallon dystopia, in which they are being manipulated by an omnipotent Puppet-master, who pulls the uglies from their ranks and feeds them to snails. 

But, they THINK they are free...

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6e/Touched_by_His_Noodly_Appendage.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6e/Touched_by_His_Noodly_Appendage.jpg[/IMG


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*WARNING--Gratuitous Shrimpernography! A.k.a., Lexinverts' Breeding News*



Lexinverts said:


> Actually, they are all living in a 20 gallon dystopia, in which they are being manipulated by an omnipotent Puppet-master, who pulls the uglies from their ranks and feeds them to snails.
> 
> But, they THINK they are free...


Lol


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

You should try the harlequin Sulawesi shrimp. Maybe the black hong kongs? those are sweet. I also recently read about someone who just got a generation of cardinas (I think) that he named Pink bolts or something like that. He says they're breeding true.


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

actually he's selling on aquabid now

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwinverts&1369442725



PunknDestroy said:


> You should try the harlequin Sulawesi shrimp. Maybe the black hong kongs? those are sweet. I also recently read about someone who just got a generation of cardinas (I think) that he named Pink bolts or something like that. He says they're breeding true.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*WARNING--Gratuitous Shrimpernography! A.k.a., Lexinverts' Breeding News*

Lol those look like dirty golden's.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Lol those look like dirty golden's.


Yeah, I don't care for red/pink bolt that much. And red bolts are not a new strain as is being claimed. They are just Blue bolts with the Red gene.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

PunknDestroy said:


> You should try the harlequin Sulawesi shrimp. Maybe the black hong kongs? those are sweet. I also recently read about someone who just got a generation of cardinas (I think) that he named Pink bolts or something like that. He says they're breeding true.


I would love to try other Sulawesi species, but nobody is importing them much anymore. Unfortunately, there are too many losses during shipping to make it worth it for the importers.

Europe is the only place that other Sulawesi species seem to be available nowadays.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's a nice looking adult Card:



Here's a baby Card, going to town on the biofilm. There are few things as cool in freshwater aquariums as a bunch of baby Cardinal shrimp feeding on biofilm!


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait to have a bunch of baby cardinals running around my tank.


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Fun tanks thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Red Ruby Extreme posing with a Black King Kong Extreme:



Vice versa:



Snow White Skeleton:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Would extreme cover the tip of the tail, too? Or is that part always clear due to low pigmentation?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

The extremes always have white on the tip of the tail.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Is this because there is interference with the extreme gene and the white tip? Or is it a matter of extreme hasn't been around long enough - or breed true enough- for people to work on increasing coverage?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Is this because there is interference with the extreme gene and the white tip? Or is it a matter of extreme hasn't been around long enough - or breed true enough- for people to work on increasing coverage?


It must be some kind of a genetic constraint, since nobody has been able to breed one without the white on the tip of the tail. Extremes have been around long enough for selective breeding.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I see. So until a mutation happens to break the constraint, white tip tails will continue. Thank you, suh! roud:


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I see. So until a mutation happens to break the constraint, white tip tails will continue. Thank you, suh! roud:


I think that is *probably* correct.

These TB phenotypes are mysterious; that's for sure.

As an example, I had one Panda female produce about 20 BKK extremes. Now, I have them all in an "Extreme" breeding tank. Their offspring has been a mixed bag---something like 50:50 Pandas and Extremes. :fish:


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Proof that Cardinal shrimp will (sometimes) take prepared food:



This is a pellet of Hikari Shrimp Cuisine, and this is the only prepared food my Cardinals have ever taken. Their first exposure to the food is as a powder that is ground up with a mortar and pestle and mixed with Shirakura Chi-Ebi. After eating it as a powder a few times, some of the adults will go for the pellets (but not all of them).


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

*Yo Speedie!*

Hey Speedie,

Isn't your next project supposed to be Sulawesi? If so, how about getting some of these Bad boyz/girlz from Germany?

These are pictures of my single (not by choice) female White Orchid shrimp. She came mixed in with some other Sulawesi shrimp. She has been thriving for 4 months in my Salty Shrimp 8.5 tank with Cardinals and Granite shrimp, but she is most certainly lonely.:icon_sad:


----------



## jason1818 (May 24, 2013)

bro i love it


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I will certainly ask in my next shipment .


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> I will certainly ask in my next shipment .


You da' man!

Check out this feeding frenzy for Hikari Shrimp Cuisine. Both my Cardinals and Tylomelania really like the stuff. The snail has now parked itself upon the small pile of Shrimp Cuisine, and the shrimp are peeved.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's a better shot of that lone White Orchid; we'll call her Lonesome Georgina in honor of Lonesome George, who recently passed away...


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

jason1818 said:


> bro i love it


Thank you!


----------



## jason1818 (May 24, 2013)

bro where did u buy or get all your shrimps from? me just a new bird of shrimp......


----------



## jason1818 (May 24, 2013)

bro what test kits are u using? where to buy? thanks alot


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

jason1818 said:


> bro what test kits are u using? where to buy? thanks alot


I use the API Freshwater Master Kit, plus the API GH/KH kit. I also use a TDS pen by Sunleaves to measure Total Dissolved Solids (TDS).

As far as where I get my shrimps, I get them from sellers on TPT and on Aquabid.

Good luck!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

A flawless Panda that was born from a BKK Extreme mother. I think that Pandas are my favorite type of Taiwan Bee. You really can't beat the contrast, and sharp colors.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Royal Blue Tiger harvest from one of my breeding tanks. These guys are as prolific as they are beautiful!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Just got some Blue Bolts from Speedie!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*WARNING--Gratuitous Shrimpernography! A.k.a., Lexinverts' Breeding News*

Those are gonna look nice when acclimated!!


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

Very cool. I would love to sneak some of these from you sometime


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Pimpin Andy!! You're definitely doing things right for your shrimp my friend. Keep it up!!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

love the panda and blue bolt one of these days that is what i want to keep. but with the price and a move it wont be any time soon lol


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks all.

Here's what one of the Blue Bolts looks like in the tank:


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Those colors on the blue bolt are surreal!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Paracaridina!



These are "blue" bee shrimps. They aren't as blue as I would expect for a species with that name, but they do have a cool white striping pattern, and they are the hardiest species that I have kept besides Red Cherry Shrimp. These guys are a great species to keep with your Neocaridina. I've got mine with some of my Blue Diamonds, and they are breeding like crazy for me.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

*Berry-licious!*

There's only one way to describe this Royal Blue female. LOL.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Amazing picture lex! It really makes me want to get a real camera. Looks like your royals are doing amazing for you. I imagine mine will reach breeding age just in time for me to move.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

that royal blue lady is carrying jelly beans


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

That's a lot of eggs for something other than a neo!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Forumsnow said:


> Amazing picture lex! It really makes me want to get a real camera. Looks like your royals are doing amazing for you. I imagine mine will reach breeding age just in time for me to move.


Thanks! Given your success with OEBT, you should have them breeding in no time.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> that royal blue lady is carrying jelly beans


Looks like butterscotch!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Destroyer551 said:


> That's a lot of eggs for something other than a neo!


Besides Amano shrimp, I've never seen as many eggs as being carried by these Royal Blues.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Just love the white legs on this Mosura CBS!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's a baby red ruby born from a BKK extreme. Just a little touch of white above the eyes.


----------



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

depech said:


> Beautiful collection!


Thank you!


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

These are amazing! I can't wait to get into Caridinas!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

assasin6547 said:


> These are amazing! I can't wait to get into Caridinas!


Thanks! What are you waiting for?

Here's a BKK Extreme momma who looks like she's about to lose an egg. 

Do'h!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*WARNING--Gratuitous Shrimpernography! A.k.a., Lexinverts' Breeding News*

She probably won't lose it unless she's startled.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> She probably won't lose it unless she's startled.


Do mean by something like a blinding camera flash? LOL.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*WARNING--Gratuitous Shrimpernography! A.k.a., Lexinverts' Breeding News*



Lexinverts said:


> Do mean by something like a blinding camera flash? LOL.


Lmao! Ok maybe she'll lose it.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's an awesome Wine Red Panda that was produced by a BKK Extreme mother.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Still loving these Blue bolts!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*WARNING--Gratuitous Shrimpernography! A.k.a., Lexinverts' Breeding News*

Why do you have every amazing shrimp?!?!?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Why do you have every amazing shrimp?!?!?


Why did Imelda Marcos have 5,000 pairs of shoes?

Collectoritis. :icon_wink


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*WARNING--Gratuitous Shrimpernography! A.k.a., Lexinverts' Breeding News*

Need. Moar. Tanks.


----------



## tdw1989 (Jul 2, 2012)

you have some very nice shrimp


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

tdw1989 said:


> you have some very nice shrimp


Thank you. And you have good taste. :icon_wink


----------



## Shrim'n (Feb 27, 2013)

Lexinverts said:


> Still loving these Blue bolts!


is this tank TB's or mixed?


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm guessing it's TBs and mischlings.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

assasin6547 said:


> I'm guessing it's TBs and mischlings.


That is correct. All shrimp in the tank are hybrids or TB.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Sulawesi Feeding Frenzy!



The crowd gathers around some Hikari Crab Cuisine


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I love all the pics you are sharing with us lex, thank you! You have a really great collection. Hoping I can have half as many shrimp as you by the time this move is all said and done with.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Forumsnow said:


> I love all the pics you are sharing with us lex, thank you! You have a really great collection. Hoping I can have half as many shrimp as you by the time this move is all said and done with.


Thank you. It is my pleasure. It's fun to take shrimp pictures.

I had to start over from scratch 9 months ago, so it is certainly possible for you!


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*Poso snails*

got to give promps to my new Main Man. 
Poso snail came in the mail today, and I can't say enough how awesome and beautiful they are. Packing was very professional. Just let the pictures do the talking.
Thanks a bunch to Lexinverts,

big o


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Big O said:


> got to give promps to my new Main Man.
> Poso snail came in the mail today, and I can't say enough how awesome and beautiful they are. Packing was very professional. Just let the pictures do the talking.
> Thanks a bunch to Lexinverts,
> 
> big o


Glad you like them, Oscar! Have fun with them.


----------



## tdw1989 (Jul 2, 2012)

what kinds of poso do you have (any minis)


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

tdw1989 said:


> what kinds of poso do you have (any minis)


Send me a PM, since this isn't a sales thread.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Lexinverts said:


> Send me a PM, since this isn't a sales thread.


Oh I was actually interested to know what types you have too. Even if it isn't for a sale lol.


----------



## Notorious93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh wow those are some really nice snails and cardinal shrimp. Excuse me but in new to this stuff. I would love to get those. Do you sell or where can i find an online vendor??


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Oh I was actually interested to know what types you have too. Even if it isn't for a sale lol.


Okay.

I have Orange Poso, Yellow Poso, White Spotted, Yellow spotted, Gold spotted, and Chocolate tylos. The Orange Posos are my favorites of all of these.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Notorious93 said:


> Oh wow those are some really nice snails and cardinal shrimp. Excuse me but in new to this stuff. I would love to get those. Do you sell or where can i find an online vendor??


Sure, send me a PM.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Lexinverts said:


> Okay.
> 
> I have Orange Poso, Yellow Poso, White Spotted, Yellow spotted, Gold spotted, and Chocolate tylos. The Orange Posos are my favorites of all of these.


Neat. I read above there is a mini variety? Do you know about these?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Neat. I read above there is a mini variety? Do you know about these?


Yes, I've had the minis before, but I didn't have success breeding them, so I don't have them any more. The minis are bright yellow and are about 1/3 the size of the other species.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Lexinverts said:


> Yes, I've had the minis before, but I didn't have success breeding them, so I don't have them any more. The minis are bright yellow and are about 1/3 the size of the other species.


 
Really? I've only had 6 adult minis for a little more than a week and I already have a baby!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Destroyer551 said:


> Really? I've only had 6 adult minis for a little more than a week and I already have a baby!


The babies don't survive long.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Lexinverts said:


> The babies don't survive long.


Ah, I guess that explains why I haven't seen it for awhile now. Any idea why?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Destroyer551 said:


> Ah, I guess that explains why I haven't seen it for awhile now. Any idea why?


I assume it is a food issue, but I'm not sure. The adults always did well for me, but the babies never lasted for than a month or so.


----------



## Notorious93 (Jun 3, 2013)

I sent a pm


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Lexinverts said:


> I assume it is a food issue, but I'm not sure. The adults always did well for me, but the babies never lasted for than a month or so.


I'd like to see how they do in DUKENBEARS' tank. I think that's his SN. His OBET tank is like green walled lol.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> I'd like to see how they do in DUKENBEARS' tank. I think that's his SN. His OBET tank is like green walled lol.


They need 78F or higher, so probably not well.


----------



## tdw1989 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wonder what makes them harder than the reg version


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

I never get tired of watching these guys...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

How easy are they to keep do you think? Smallest tank size recommended? I've always appreciated cardinals.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> How easy are they to keep do you think? Smallest tank size recommended? I've always appreciated cardinals.


I've had the greatest success keeping them in 20 gallon high tanks. 10 gallon tanks evaporate water too quickly, which changes GH. 

With the Salty Shrimp products, they are much easier to keep than they used to be, but they are still not a beginner shrimp. They are probably still a little tougher to keep and breed than Taiwan Bees, but not by much.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's a Sulawesi Granite Shrimp looking almost as red as a Cardinal shrimp. This species is quite the color changer. They can be translucent, brown, black, gray, green, and, now, red.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Interesting. Well I'm no beginner, but I'm restricted to small nanos due to the life of a college student. One year left and I'll have some crazy tanks starting, though lol.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Interesting. Well I'm no beginner, but I'm restricted to small nanos due to the life of a college student. One year left and I'll have some crazy tanks starting, though lol.


Sulawesi shrimp don't tend to do well in nanos, unfortunately. If I were to set up a new Cardinal tank, and wasn't space limited, I would probably go with a 40 gallon breeder.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

*Water Changes for Sulawesi?*

Is there anyone out there (besides Liam) that doesn't water change their Sulawesi tanks?

I'm starting to wonder if I am taking the wrong approach... I use aged water, change only 10% every 2 weeks, match my params almost exactly, and run it into the tank slowly via an airline. And I never have deaths, EXCEPT after my water changes. From Liam's experience, and what I've seen elsewhere, it appears that, at least Cardinals, can handle nitrates. I think that I'm going to stop water-changing one of my Cardinal tanks to see what transpires... I'll keep topping off with RO, of course.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Lexinverts said:


> Is there anyone out there (besides Liam) that doesn't water change their Sulawesi tanks?
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if I am taking the wrong approach... I use aged water, change only 10% every 2 weeks, match my params almost exactly, and run it into the tank slowly via an airline. And I never have deaths, EXCEPT after my water changes. From Liam's experience, and what I've seen elsewhere, it appears that, at least Cardinals, can handle nitrates. I think that I'm going to stop water-changing one of my Cardinal tanks to see what transpires... I'll keep topping off with RO, of course.


Liam's cardinals seem pretty hardy. I did a 25-30% water change the other day with room temp water and it didn't even phase them. In-tank temperature dropped 4 degrees, and I did just pour the water in, albeit slowly. So far I only plan to do WCs to keep the TDS at a reasonable level. They're molting quite often so I can only assume they're happy. Time will tell how well they do with these conditions, I guess.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Destroyer551 said:


> Liam's cardinals seem pretty hardy. I did a 25-30% water change the other day with room temp water and it didn't even phase them. In-tank temperature dropped 4 degrees, and I did just pour the water in, albeit slowly. So far I only plan to do WCs to keep the TDS at a reasonable level. They're molting quite often so I can only assume they're happy. Time will tell how well they do with these conditions, I guess.


As I recall, you are using tap water. I think there might be less of an issue with water changes when you are using tap water. I have had others who use tap water tell me that they don't have a problem with water changes.
It seems like it is an RO + remineralization issue.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Lexinverts said:


> As I recall, you are using tap water. I think there might be less of an issue with water changes when you are using tap water. I have had others who use tap water tell me that they don't have a problem with water changes.
> It seems like it is an RO + remineralization issue.


 
Actually I did it with RO water remineralized with salty shrimp 8.5. I figured since Liam was using it, it would be best to simulate his conditions as closely as possible so I went ahead and got Salty Shrimp.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Destroyer551 said:


> Actually I did it with RO water remineralized with salty shrimp 8.5. I figured since Liam was using it, it would be best to simulate his conditions as closely as possible so I went ahead and got Salty Shrimp.


7.5 or 8.5? Liam uses 7.5, I believe.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Lexinverts said:


> 7.5 or 8.5? Liam uses 7.5, I believe.


8.5

He said is Ph is above 8 despite the use of 7.5 so I went with 8.5


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

This is supposed to be a Green Hulk. Not sure I see much green here. At least it's a nice looking shrimp.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

About half mine look like that too. I had 3 end up looking more GH. Rest just like that

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> About half mine look like that too. I had 3 end up looking more GH. Rest just like that
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


Interesting. Do you have them mixed with your other Taiwan Bees, or do you have them in their own tank?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Poso Orange Rabbit snails munching on a carrot. 



Pagoda snail with another carrot. I love the pagoda snails' shells. Too bad they don't breed in fresh water.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

From my experience green hulks all turn into regular Panda/bkk. The lighter the green, the better off you'll be at getting a dark green adult hulk. Even then, there's no guarantee. Mine got so dark, I couldn't' tell anymore so the wifey sold them off not knowingly as BKK.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> From my experience green hulks all turn into regular Panda/bkk. The lighter the green, the better off you'll be at getting a dark green adult hulk. Even then, there's no guarantee. Mine got so dark, I couldn't' tell anymore so the wifey sold them off not knowingly as BKK.


Hey, that's good to know. Thanks. Were your hulks from Taiwan? The one pictured above is from Taiwan.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

From Germany but I'm sure he got them from Taiwan originally .


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> From Germany but I'm sure he got them from Taiwan originally .


Still looking for a hulk with coloration like this one. Oh well. (http://marvel.com/universe/Hulk_(Bruce_Banner))


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Lexinverts said:


> Still looking for a hulk with coloration like this one. Oh well. (http://marvel.com/universe/Hulk_(Bruce_Banner))


To me it won't be a hulk until its tail is purple, a green body and a black head  haha jk.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Mine are all mixes in. But I have the couple from Bob that are definatley a lighter green. And one from nicks wife thanks that is a noticabley greener apperance

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> To me it won't be a hulk until its tail is purple, a green body and a black head  haha jk.


You sound like a shrimper who is tough to please.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

*Trouble in paradise!*

I spotted a couple Taiwan Bees with broken antennae two days ago, so I believe I have a nascent bacterial infection. I stuck a UV sterilizer on the tank as soon as I spotted the amputee shrimp, and I will treat with Maracyn 2 today or tomorrow.

Temps cannot consistently stay below 75F for this tank, so I may move this batch to a cooler tank after treatment.

Wish me luck!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You're not using a fan on that tank?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> You're not using a fan on that tank?


I didn't have one on this tank, but I will be putting one on it now.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

tsk tsk I thought you would've known already... kill the bacterial infection and keep that fan running 24/7. Only take breaks if the temp dips below 65F. These guys LOVE cool water.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> tsk tsk I thought you would've known already... kill the bacterial infection and keep that fan running 24/7. Only take breaks if the temp dips below 65F. These guys LOVE cool water.


Well, sure, I "knew" that, but I hadn't put fans on all my tanks yet, because I haven't had any serious issues with bacterial infections yet. Not even with my Tigers.

Now I will most certainly subscribe to the conventional wisdom in this case. :thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I was just giving you a hard time Andy. Hope you get them well soon.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> I was just giving you a hard time Andy. Hope you get them well soon.


Thanks Nick. :icon_cool


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Lexinverts said:


> I spotted a couple Taiwan Bees with broken antennae two days ago, so I believe I have a nascent bacterial infection. I stuck a UV sterilizer on the tank as soon as I spotted the amputee shrimp, and I will treat with Maracyn 2 today or tomorrow.
> 
> Temps cannot consistently stay below 75F for this tank, so I may move this batch to a cooler tank after treatment.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Well, after my first dose of Maracyn 2, everyone appears happy again. 

Maracyn 2 is good stuff!

I also put a fan on the tank, and am keeping the temps around 73F.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's some shots of my hordes of Blue Diamond Neocaridina babies. The flash makes their eyes look orange, but they're not. What a beautiful Neocaridina!





Here's their mother:


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

The more I see the Blue Diamonds, the more awesome they are. I love their color.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

GreenBliss said:


> The more I see the Blue Diamonds, the more awesome they are. I love their color.


I'm glad you like them!

In other news, here is my new Eheim 9 gal Sulawesi Cube. I'm going to stock it with Cardinals, once it has aged sufficiently.

Should I add some driftwood or keep it just like it is? What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I think a small tank like that is the way to go. I have a 30g and my granites get lost big time in it. I *did* find I can grow moss fine in it with ph of 8 and temp of 82F though.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I think a small tank like that is the way to go. I have a 30g and my granites get lost big time in it. I *did* find I can grow moss fine in it with ph of 8 and temp of 82F though.


Not for beginners, since you have to stay on top of water params more in a smaller tank, but for old hands like you and me (who need to follow and count our shrimp obsessively) a nano tank is just the ticket!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nano tanks are the way to go for many people. I'll have big tanks someday, but moving around keeps my collection small.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Nano tanks are the way to go for many people. I'll have big tanks someday, but moving around keeps my collection small.


LOL. But even when you finish college, you never know when you're going to have to move again. Last summer I had to break down 30, 10-55 gallon tanks in 3 weeks before my recent cross-country move.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Ugh..... That must have been a literal nightmare. How the hell did you do it lol.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Ugh..... That must have been a literal nightmare. How the hell did you do it lol.


No sleep, big livestock sale on Aquabid, and then someone local ended up with a pile of free tanks. :icon_cry:


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

*AREN'T TYLOS AWESOME?*


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

This picture is old, but it is my favorite Red Rili pic.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

This week, I'm off for 3 weeks in Costa Rica. "See" you all when I get back!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Lex... 

Great pics of some mighty nice shrimp and snails! Welcome to the Northwest. 

I'm in Puyallup. Are you anywhere near? 



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Hey Lex...
> 
> Great pics of some mighty nice shrimp and snails! Welcome to the Northwest.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I'm in Corvallis. It's about 1 hr 45 min south of Portland. I'm lovin' this mild summer weather, while the rest of the country bakes. :icon_cool


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello, all.

I just got back from 33 days away from my tanks. Upon first glance everything looks great except my Cardinal tanks, which appear to have crashed. :-(


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome back. Sorry to hear about the cardinals.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Take a look at this berried Blue Diamond Neo. She looks like a Carbon Rili, but she has no RILI genes (at least not from my breeding).


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Very cool pic. You know, that's interesting. The group of juvies that i got from you has 3 shrimp that have a rili pattern that is becoming more and more predominant with age. Clear/speckled midsection with solid head/tail gear. Is she your only one with this type of pattern? I will try and snap some pics of them tonight to show you


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Duck5003 said:


> Very cool pic. You know, that's interesting. The group of juvies that i got from you has 3 shrimp that have a rili pattern that is becoming more and more predominant with age. Clear/speckled midsection with solid head/tail gear. Is she your only one with this type of pattern? I will try and snap some pics of them tonight to show you


There are a couple of others. Some of them have lighter blue areas and darker blue areas, but only a couple with this full Rili pattern.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Royal Blue Tiger Mania!


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Great population man, glad to see the royals made it. Can not wait till I have that many. Not to hijack but I had 2 berry while you were gone. Of course one is due right as I will be flying across the country. But I have decided to try to bring them with me 
Both of these girls are tiny though, a little more than half the size of a full grown oebt. Was super super shocked when the first one got knocked up, was not expecting it at all. Hope you don't mind I add a pic. 








Glad to see you made it back safe and sound. Have mosses your great pics! Keep it up brother.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Forumsnow said:


> Great population man, glad to see the royals made it. Can not wait till I have that many. Not to hijack but I had 2 berry while you were gone. Of course one is due right as I will be flying across the country. But I have decided to try to bring them with me
> Both of these girls are tiny though, a little more than half the size of a full grown oebt. Was super super shocked when the first one got knocked up, was not expecting it at all. Hope you don't mind I add a pic.


I hope your Tigers handle the trip well! But if they don't, I have 100's of them!

Yup, mine are berrying up at small sizes like that as well. 



Forumsnow said:


> Glad to see you made it back safe and sound. Have mosses your great pics! Keep it up brother.


Thanks. It is good to be back!


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks, I will be need to diversify my colony at some point so I will definitely be hitting you up.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find an Aquarium Oxydator in the USA?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.aquariumoxygenator.com/

Everything is back ordered right now, though.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I tried ordering through the US wholesaler and at first they told me they had them, but when I went to pay, they said they were all out. Then i asked when they'd be back in stock and they didn't know. 

It's a one person operation, but going above their head to the German distributor didn't garner me any responses, so I gave up. It really seems like more of a gimmick to me either way, but people were asking me to carry it.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

mordalphus said:


> It really seems like more of a gimmick to me either way, but people were asking me to carry it.


Yup, it might be a gimmick, but I thought it was worth trying out for high temperature Sulawesi setups.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> http://www.aquariumoxygenator.com/
> 
> Everything is back ordered right now, though.


Yeah, I saw that too.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Paracaridina: These guys are almost as easy as cherries, and are more interesting, in my opinion.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

*NOW, THIS IS AWESOME!*

Wine Red No Entry. I have been breeding my Taiwan Bees with SSS shrimps, so maybe it is finally paying off. Nicest shrimp I have ever bred, hands down.


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

Beautiful congrats!


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow! :drool: Very nice shrimp sir


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, you've got some nice shrimp, and the rabbit snails are very interesting (I love snails). I see you're almost local, too. Nice to know an expert is so close. I'm just down the road from you a bit in Springfield.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, all!



mosspearl said:


> Wow, you've got some nice shrimp, and the rabbit snails are very interesting (I love snails). I see you're almost local, too. Nice to know an expert is so close. I'm just down the road from you a bit in Springfield.


Nice to meet you. I just moved here....Oregon is a beautiful state!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice pics lex and great shrimp

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

> Nice to meet you. I just moved here....Oregon is a beautiful state!


It truly is, and Corvallis is a very nice place you've chosen. If you ever come south, be sure to check out the Saturday Market in Eugene (the hippies never went away here). We were home to Ken Kesey and his merry band way back when (met one of them last month at a book signing). We don't have the best fish stuff, though Aqua Serene is better than the chain stores. Hope you're better situated in Corvallis than we are fish-wise.


----------



## buttons (Jul 17, 2012)

awesome tank!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, I've been away from this forum for almost a month and a half, and up to my armpits in saltwater as I set up a couple of reef tanks. This experience has taught me that freshwater aquariums are much cheaper and simpler to set up! I've been having fun, though.

I hope I haven't missed anything too big in the freshwater world!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Let's see...purple neos have been created now, Speedie has bred a neo shrimp that exceeds 6 inches, and a mutation has allowed some cards to walk on land now... Naaahhh, not too much.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Let's see...purple neos have been created now, Speedie has bred a neo shrimp that exceeds 6 inches, and a mutation has allowed some cards to walk on land now... Naaahhh, not too much.


Whoaaaaa! 6 Inches? I need to find that thread. :icon_lol:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's ten threads for ya.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Here's ten threads for ya.


Ha ha. Now I think that you are pulling my leg. :icon_lol:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Who? *looks innocently both ways* Me?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Let's see...purple neos have been created now, Speedie has bred a neo shrimp that exceeds 6 inches, and a mutation has allowed some cards to walk on land now... Naaahhh, not too much.


LMAO! I have? :icon_eek::icon_cool

I mean, YES I have!


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

6" shrimp! I guess I better get some bigger tanks!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

dude, if i had a 6" TB that walked on land, i would keep it like a housecat on my lap while i watch tv. and go broke feeding it premium shrimpfoods


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

It's time for me to rear my head again, here. I've been so obsessed with my two reef tanks over the last three months, that I've been neglecting the freshwater forums.

Despite the distraction, I've also been having great success with my Pandas, Royal Blue Tigers, and Cardinals. And, thankfully, the Royal Blue sales have been funding my new coral habit. ;-)

Here's a shot of the two coolest invertebrates that I've had yet, an Electric Eye scallop, and a Medusa worm. The scallop produces sparks of electricity in it's mantle to attract zooplankton, and the Medusa is a foot long! The last pic is of a Acanthastrea coral.







In freshwater news, this 9 gallon Sulawesi cube is now rockin' with Cardinal shrimp babies!


----------



## sjp502 (Nov 28, 2013)

Lexinverts said:


> *NOW, THIS IS AWESOME!*
> 
> Wine Red No Entry. I have been breeding my Taiwan Bees with SSS shrimps, so maybe it is finally paying off. Nicest shrimp I have ever bred, hands down.



Wow!!!:drool:roud:
you have some awesome collection!!
And above shrimp that you bred is very beautiful!!
I am a newbie (2 weeks into it) to the Aqua hobby but one day... ^^


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

sjp502 said:


> Wow!!!:drool:roud:
> you have some awesome collection!!
> And above shrimp that you bred is very beautiful!!
> I am a newbie (2 weeks into it) to the Aqua hobby but one day... ^^


Thanks! I have a bunch more of the No entry Taiwan Bees now. Both BKK and WR. They are as nice as shrimp get.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I am moving just 6 tanks I am already in a sweat! 2 29G, 3 5g and 1 10G. To add to the stress I just found Fry in one of the tanks and now rather than draining the tank and bagging, I am just going to half way drain the 10G and pray they make it!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Oceangirl said:


> I am moving just 6 tanks I am already in a sweat! 2 29G, 3 5g and 1 10G. To add to the stress I just found Fry in one of the tanks and now rather than draining the tank and bagging, I am just going to half way drain the 10G and pray they make it!


You want to drain the tank so there is only a couple of inches of water. If you leave too much water in the tank, it will stress the tank too much and it might leak. The fish should be okay for a couple of hours in a a few inches of water, as long as it doesn't splash around too much and leave them on dry land. Good luck.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I mean only an inch or 1 1/2. I plan on bagging all the driftwood, Filters, and as much as I can. Can you imagine carrying 5 gallons of water HA!
I meant while they are in the car, they will only be traveling 4-4 1/2 hours.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Just got my Bloody Mary Neos in. I have to say that they were quite impressive, even when still stressed from shipping. I will try to get some pictures tomorrow, after they have acclimated to my tank.


----------



## Computer Science (Sep 20, 2012)

Lexinverts said:


> Just got my Bloody Mary Neos in. I have to say that they were quite impressive, even when still stressed from shipping. I will try to get some pictures tomorrow, after they have acclimated to my tank.


How are they compared to PFRs?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Bloody Mary Neocaridina. They are different from Fire Reds, PFR, etc... in that they don't have as thick of a shell. The red appears to go from the inside out.



Male



Belly of a male to illustrate that the tissue is red as well as the shell


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

They're beautiful, but do you feel they're worth so much?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

MABJ said:


> They're beautiful, but do you feel they're worth so much?


They are to me, since I always like to have the newest varieties! Plus, I will make back what I spent very quickly when I breed them.

I would say that it is a slightly nicer red than PFRs, and it is different because the red is throughout the body.


----------



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

Bloody Mary... Impressive shrimps...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd consider buying them when they drop to $3-5, but I understand the desire for you my man! 

Definitely pretty, especially that ruby make. Keep us posted on how true they breed.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

The male is very impressive, in terms of shell solidness, but the female looks like a normal Taiwan fire.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I like them they are cool, but i like that dark red with a tint of black you get on a nice thick shelled pfr


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

Your snails are gorgeous , never really noticed snails before .


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice. I'm thinking this must be a shrimp to see in person to really understand the difference.

For example, do you remember the huge controversy about pumpkins looking like yellows in pictures when they first came out? LOL


----------



## berkeleysgr8 (Dec 27, 2013)

So many gorgeous shrimp! Now I have to wonder what I got myself into... like so many others, I fear addiction may set it.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

see i like these. i like the see though ruby look to them, ive never been a big fan of the thick shell of the pfr.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

wicca27 said:


> see i like these. i like the see though ruby look to them, ive never been a big fan of the thick shell of the pfr.


They are nice. The word from Europe is that they don't breed true. That's not surprising, I guess, for a new strain of shrimp. The real question will be how hard is it to get some quantity of Bloody Mary's out of them. Do you get 50% BM from a brood? 25%? I can't imagine that it is THAT hard to breed more BM phenotypes, since they are already showing up on US websites for $10 each.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

thats a great price. and the fact the males are so red is awesome.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm with Wicca on this one. I've always liked the see through better than the opaque matt version.

Lex, you know I have a saying that if you can see it, you can breed it. LOL Now that is kind of tongue in cheek, however for the most part it is true.

Is it easy to tell a difference between fire red and BM?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's a quick shot from my new Taiwan Red tank. I got some Taiwan Reds from Orhunterfisher in a recent trade and also pulled some from my other breeding tanks and added them with some of my red mischlings. Some of the hybrids in this tank look almost as nice as the Taiwan Bees themselves!


----------



## orhunterfisher (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks fantastic Lex! It is going to be crazy in that tank in 3 months! :red_mouth


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

orhunterfisher said:


> Looks fantastic Lex! It is going to be crazy in that tank in 3 months! :red_mouth


Thanks. I hope you're right!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

awesome new shrimp, also any news on the bloody mary shrimp?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

lamiskool said:


> awesome new shrimp, also any news on the bloody mary shrimp?


Thanks! The Bloody Marys produced one group of offspring so far, but they are still too small for me to see how their coloration is.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

update on coloration of the BMs?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> update on coloration of the BMs?


Why are you asking me about the coloration of my BMs?:hihi:

LOL, I knew that you were referring to BLOODY MARY shrimp, of course. They are still small, so it is hard to say. They all look like they have red coloration so far.


----------



## orhunterfisher (Jun 30, 2008)

Lexinverts said:


> Why are you asking me about the coloration of my BMs?:hihi:
> 
> LOL, I knew that you were referring to BLOODY MARY shrimp, of course. They are still small, so it is hard to say. They all look like they have red coloration so far.


such a dork! HEHEHHEHE ROFL funny

Can't wait to hear how these turn out for you!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

h\Had some time to read through your whole thread. Didnt realize you kept cardinal shrimp. Im planning on getting some and found someone local who breeds them with local tap water. Was wondering if you had any advice on keeping em and how yours were doing?


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

I just finished reading through the whole journal, and honestly all I can say is WOW! Very, very impressive shrimp!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

lamiskool said:


> h\Had some time to read through your whole thread. Didnt realize you kept cardinal shrimp. Im planning on getting some and found someone local who breeds them with local tap water. Was wondering if you had any advice on keeping em and how yours were doing?


There are only a few people around the country who have had success breeding Cardinals in tapwater. Some people in California and some people in Idaho. I use RO water with Salty Shrimp Sulawesi 8.5. 

Mine are still doing well. I am spreading them to several other tanks in order to get a good population going. I have lost them in the past because of tank crashes, so I am spreading my eggs into several baskets this time!


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

austin.b said:


> I just finished reading through the whole journal, and honestly all I can say is WOW! Very, very impressive shrimp!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Lexinverts said:


> There are only a few people around the country who have had success breeding Cardinals in tapwater. Some people in California and some people in Idaho. I use RO water with Salty Shrimp Sulawesi 8.5.
> 
> Mine are still doing well. I am spreading them to several other tanks in order to get a good population going. I have lost them in the past because of tank crashes, so I am spreading my eggs into several baskets this time!


Yea, the ph in the part of Cali that I live has a ph of ~8 and is very hard. The guy im buying from has the same source for tap water and has been breeding these shrimp for about 2 years now I believe so Im hoping since they are well adapted to the water I will have an easier time keeping them.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

New Cardinal shrimp tank. Just added ten Cardinals from my other breeding tank (they are hiding).

I added the algae-covered driftwood from another tank. Cardinals love to pick at an algae-covered surface like that!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Great tank! I just got my cardinals literally about an hour ago. The guys I bought it from lives ten minutes away from me and uses tap water and has hundreds in his tank so I hope mine start breeding also. I was wondering do you think the ss outlet covers like the one hans sell would be ok at keeping shrimplets out? Or should I just order sponge ones? Thanks


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

This will be my next jump to try in shrimps. As when I move and have more room I want to see if I can get a handle on these guys


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

lamiskool said:


> Great tank! I just got my cardinals literally about an hour ago. The guys I bought it from lives ten minutes away from me and uses tap water and has hundreds in his tank so I hope mine start breeding also. I was wondering do you think the ss outlet covers like the one hans sell would be ok at keeping shrimplets out? Or should I just order sponge ones? Thanks


No, I would always use sponges before stainless. You get extra biological filtration from the sponges as a bonus. Plus, you still have the risk of a shrimp getting stuck to the stainless steel mesh.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Lexinverts said:


> No, I would always use sponges before stainless. You get extra biological filtration from the sponges as a bonus. Plus, you still have the risk of a shrimp getting stuck to the stainless steel mesh.


Got it, thanks! Looks like ill have to get one that fits my smaller HOB. The fluval prefilter I can get easily are too big unfortunately.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

lamiskool said:


> Got it, thanks! Looks like ill have to get one that fits my smaller HOB. The fluval prefilter I can get easily are too big unfortunately.


The one that I use is by Marineland.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Last question I have for you, I noticed that theres IAL in your tank and their seems to be tannins in your tank. Are tannins good/recommended for cardinals?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

lamiskool said:


> Last question I have for you, I noticed that theres IAL in your tank and their seems to be tannins in your tank. Are tannins good/recommended for cardinals?


The babies like to pick at decomposing Indian Almond leaves, so that is why I put them in there. And the driftwood is in there because it was coated in algae (in another tank), which they also like to graze on.

I am not aware of Cardinals needing tannins in their water. I'd be surprised if they did, since I don't think their natural habitat has much leaf detritus in it.


----------



## ryannguyen (Feb 27, 2013)

What kind of rock are you using? The common/river rocks are not recommended to use in the shrimp tank.

Sent from my C6902 using Tapatalk


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

why would river rocks not be good in shrimp tanks? i go buy the little bags or river rocks from craft store and use them in my tanks all the time. the thing to look for is limestone because it will alter the ph of the tank. granite is also great in the tank.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

ryannguyen said:


> What kind of rock are you using? The common/river rocks are not recommended to use in the shrimp tank.
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using Tapatalk


They are inert river rocks from the Willamette River, here in Oregon. They are great for Cardinal tanks.


----------



## orhunterfisher (Jun 30, 2008)

Lexinverts said:


> They are inert river rocks from the Willamette River, here in Oregon. They are great for Cardinal tanks.


 
Yep, I harvest local volcanic rocks that have been in the river for years. They have great shapes, tons of surface area and are inert (which wouldn't matter for Sulawesi tanks anyway). I use them in all my tanks including my soft water/acidic tanks like Bees as well.


----------



## ryannguyen (Feb 27, 2013)

Usually the cause I don't use rocks because they increase pH/ TDS/ release harmful trace elements. What kind of rock is safe for shrimp tank? I only use BW minerocks, but they are easy to break in water.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Those common river rocks in lex's tanks are inert, therefore they dont effect water chemistry. Lots of rocks are safe for shrimp tanks such as those river rocks and lava rock off the top of my head.



ryannguyen said:


> Usually the cause I don't use rocks because they increase pH/ TDS/ release harmful trace elements. What kind of rock is safe for shrimp tank? I only use BW minerocks, but they are easy to break in water.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Lexinverts said:


> Thanks. The riccia takes some maintenance to keep it attached. About every 2 months I have to trim it back.
> 
> No CO2. I just dose with Excel three times per week. All of the plants are thriving in that tank.



Are you dosing ferts as well in your TB tank?


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Fiftymeatballs said:


> Are you dosing ferts as well in your TB tank?


No, I quit doing that. My plants got so out of control that I couldn't see any of my shrimp. I pulled most of the plants out and now have a small patch of moss and a small piece of driftwood.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

lamiskool said:


> Those common river rocks in lex's tanks are inert, therefore they dont effect water chemistry. Lots of rocks are safe for shrimp tanks such as those river rocks and lava rock off the top of my head.


Yup, that's right.


----------



## ryannguyen (Feb 27, 2013)

Sound good. I try those rocks for my christmas moss.

Sent from my C6902 using Tapatalk


----------

